# Pregnant on the implant?



## casann

So for months now i have been feeling very pregnant - feeling very sick all time , dizzy , exhasted even with plenty of sleep , and my stomache is going very round and tense . I'm also having troubles with my weight as no matter how well i eat i can't loose anything :( 

Really getting worried as i also keep feeling movements - i'm sure its all in my head though . 

Been to the doctors about it who said it impossible to fall pregnant on and dismissed me saying will be my throids amd guess what? The test came back negative for that !!

There's no point taking a test as they always play up for me and only get my pregnancies confirmed with either a scan or a blood test . 

What do you think , am i loosing my mind ?? x


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Honestly, not sure hun, but I'm pretty sure nothing is 100% effective as contraception, I'm sure people have fallen pregnant on the implant, and will continue to do so. Try another doctor? Second opinion? Or really push for a blood test now that the thyroid one came back neg.


----------



## Strawberrymum

the movements might just be phantom movements? maybe your low on iron. 

kinda rude of your doctor to dismiss you like that. i would got to someone else and tell them how worried you are and that you would appreciate a blood test.


----------



## casann

I am 99 % sure i'm not but i can't deny the symptoms . Doctors are rubbish :(
I think the movemnts are just in my head but the strange thing is i feel them a certain time of day and when i'm doing particular things like i did when i was pregnant with my other 2 . I only even considered being pregnant when i felt them and my stomache really does look it ... like 18 week !! 

Think i will go back to doctors but feel so stupid and embarrassed :(


----------



## missZOEEx

I've definitely heard of people falling pregnant on the implant... which kinda makes me nervous coz I just recently got one. :dohh: but I definitely agree that you should push for a blood test.. you know your body better than anyone. Good Luck! x


----------



## sarah0108

My coil gives me proper preg symptoms, also i have low iron and that gives me headaches and sicky feelings xx


----------



## casann

Thank you . I was wondering if it was that but when i went to doctors he said that the implant wouldn't mak me feel the way i do :S


----------



## sarah0108

Yeah mine said the same about my coil! Liars lol x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

that's strange.. but anythings possible x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I would try to take a HPT .


----------



## MillyBert

I had exactly this on the implant, I had the implant in for 2 years. i evan had "morning sickness" at 6 am EVERY morning. i ended up haveing my implant out a year early and about a month later it all stoped. it might just be a side effect as i know a few girls that have had simular problems with the. :)


----------



## Desi's_lost

Cant possibly hurt to take a blood test to be certain! Even if it is just symptoms caused by the implant, i'd rather be safe than sorry.
Silly of the doctor to not act in your best interest, even if its just to settle your mind. Dismissing you was so rude.


----------



## x__amour

Anything is definitely possible. I would get a test. :hugs:


----------



## casann

Thank you girls :) I think it is probs down to the implant from what you girls have said then and if so i will be having it out . Felt like this for over 4 months now and really struggleing woth 2 kids on my own x


----------



## LauraBee

I have Nexplanon which is a 1:20,000 chance of getting pregnant, my doctor said that if I ever thought that I could be pregnant I should take a test as soon as appropriate.

I know that other types of implants are less effective and if there's any chance that it wasn't fitted properly then you're unprotected.

I haven't had any side effects though.


----------



## mayb_baby

casann said:


> So for months now i have been feeling very pregnant - feeling very sick all time , dizzy , *exhasted even with plenty of sleep , and my stomache is going very round and tense . I'm also having troubles with my weight as no matter how well i eat i can't loose anything *:(
> 
> *Really getting worried as i also keep feeling movements* - i'm sure its all in my head though .
> 
> Been to the doctors about it who said it impossible to fall pregnant on and dismissed me saying will be my throids amd guess what? The test came back negative for that !!
> 
> There's no point taking a test as they always play up for me and only get my pregnancies confirmed with either a scan or a blood test .
> 
> What do you think , am i loosing my mind ?? x

I think it's the implant hunn as I have it and all of the above too :hugs:


----------



## Melibu90

A girl i went to school with supposedly got pregnant on it but i dunno :shrug: i didnt think it was very likely and nothings impossable i suppose

Anyway she has a healthy little girl as far as i know x


----------



## emyandpotato

I have the phantom movement and am on the implant. Unless the doctor put it in wrong or the implant is faulty there's no chance.


----------



## mayb_baby

Yeah my stomach moves I thought it was digestion x


----------



## Desi's_lost

I dont like when people say theres no chance. First thing you learn in sex ed is that nothing is 100% unless you dont have sex lol.


----------



## rainbows_x

I would take a test just to ease your mind.

It's quite unlikely I would thnk, the movemts could be phantom kicks, I had them until around 8 months pp. x


----------



## mayb_baby

I don't think it is phantom kicks, same as the exhaustion I think it's the implant but I would get it out and then take a test and ask for a blood test :flower:


----------



## sarah0108

Ive been gettin loads of phantom kicks today and my youngest is 18 months. When do they stop?


----------



## AirForceWife7

I don't have the implant but I have an IUD & I feel like I'm pregnant all the time.

It especially messes with me because it stopped my period & so I never really know if I am pregnant or not! :growlmad:

Also, it's really odd but sometimes I will be fine all day then the next minute I get horrible cramps so severe they make me have to stop everything & sit down. It's so random & lasts like 10 minutes, then they'll go away & I'll be fine :wacko:

I don't get it!


----------



## leoniebabey

i know with the injection i would get loads of pregnancy symptoms even if there was no actual chance i could be. hence why i no longer get it. i would get bad cramps
i still get phantom kicks now !


----------



## LauraBee

Desi's_lost said:


> I dont like when people say theres no chance. First thing you learn in sex ed is that nothing is 100% unless you dont have sex lol.

I was just about to say that. Like I said earlier, the Nexplanon implant, when fitted correctly is a one in twenty-thousand chance of still conceiving - if 20,000 women had the implant 1 of them will still fall pregnant. That's a 0.00005% chance of getting pregnant. It's very small, but still a chance and not even close to impossible.

I know that I can't be pregnant because I haven't had sex since I conceived Bethlouise. *My doctor stressed that if I ever thought that I might be pregnant that I should do a test.*


----------



## xgem27x

I know a girl who got pregnant on the implant, so it *CAN* happen! 

You may just be having phantom kicks or have a bug etc, but just do a test or go to the doctors to be sure xx


----------



## sarah0108

What happens if you think you're pregnant and the test is negative?


----------



## LauraBee

sarah0108 said:


> What happens if you think you're pregnant and the test is negative?

If it's one of the reliable tests, you're _probably_ not pregnant, but if you're still really sure that you are wait a while, take another one, if still negative but you don't believe it, ask for a blood test from the doctor.

Really weird case but my friend's mom was on the pill, thought she was pregnant so took five home tests AND went for blood tests and everything came back negative. A few months later she gave birth to my friend's brother o.0


----------



## xgem27x

sarah0108 said:


> What happens if you think you're pregnant and the test is negative?

Well, depends on the test, if its a really good one or a cheap one, depends how many youve done, cos some may say yes some may say no, plus if your on a hormonal contraception it could affect it.....


....so I would say go to doctors or family planning, they will test you! :shrug:


----------



## sarah0108

See im the type that would end up doing that laura if my test said negatve id just accept it and carry on with my life lol


----------



## LauraBee

With my older sister, my mom went to the doctor because she kept throwing up and felt like she was dying. He asked if she thought she might be pregnant, she said she didn't think so and he just left it at that! And she didn't actually know she was pregnant until she was in labour and had to call a doctor out :rofl:

But with the whole taking five home tests as well as the doctors saying that your blood doesn't show any signs of pregnancy, I think it's very reasonable to believe that you aren't.


----------



## sarah0108

Exactly, tbh i think drs should take it a bit more seriously, if a woman still thinks she is pregnant they should offer scans!


----------



## LauraBee

Yeah but that'd be expensive and time consuming. It would be very unlikely that someone would be pregnant despite blood tests saying otherwise.


----------



## sarah0108

Yeah i understand, but surely thats better than a mother giving birth with no pre natal care?


----------



## LauraBee

My mom did alright considering :lol:

I think there's a bigger problem of women not even thinking that they could possibly be pregnant.

I think that if someone insisted because it was causing anxiety and stress, they'd probably let you have a scan. Or if it was really bad, you could probably sort out a private scan.


----------



## annawrigley

sarah0108 said:


> Ive been gettin loads of phantom kicks today and my youngest is 18 months. When do they stop?

I don't really believe in phantom kicks lol, I just think its probably just wind or digestion that you only notice now cos you know what kicks feel like but wouldn't think anything of if you'd never been pregnant :shrug: x


----------



## sarah0108

LauraBee said:


> My mom did alright considering :lol:
> 
> I think there's a bigger problem of women not even thinking that they could possibly be pregnant.
> 
> I think that if someone insisted because it was causing anxiety and stress, they'd probably let you have a scan. Or if it was really bad, you could probably sort out a private scan.

See i know of someone who didnt know until 20ish weeks, baby has lots of problems and didnt make it


----------



## sarah0108

annawrigley said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> Ive been gettin loads of phantom kicks today and my youngest is 18 months. When do they stop?
> 
> I don't really believe in phantom kicks lol, I just think its probably just wind or digestion that you only notice now cos you know what kicks feel like but wouldn't think anything of if you'd never been pregnant :shrug: xClick to expand...

 I thought thats what they were anyway lol? 
:lol:

I just assumed youd stop being so sensitive to it after a while iykwim?


----------



## annawrigley

Idk I think it's all in your head really! :haha: you crazeeeee


----------



## sarah0108

Probs :winkwink:


----------



## rachyh1990

dont worry casaan i had this had the implant fitted at 6 weeks pp and up until last week was sure i was pregnant even had the same phantom kicks you described went to the doctors and they felt my stomach and said thy couldnt feel my uterus (as it would be aplpable by now) and said you can get these symptoms on the implant lol xxx


----------



## LauraBee

sarah0108 said:


> See i know of someone who didnt know until 20ish weeks, baby has lots of problems and didnt make it

I don't know anyone directly who had problems finding out late, but I can see your point. I guess if you believed you were pregnant, but got false results, you'd look after yourself anyway and probably do appropriate research etc.

I know of at least five babies being healthy despite not having pre-natal care. I guess it's down to having good health in the first place - it'd only really be a problem if you weren't aware that you were pregnant and you come under the high risk category.


----------



## sarah0108

Yeah i see what you mean, i also know of people who didnt know until 20+ weeks and were fine. Its just the risk i suppose.


----------

